# *funky* maternity clothes???



## queenofdisaster (Aug 15, 2006)

by funky i mean something thats IN right now, super sexy, very flattering... i hate maternity clothes b/c they make you look like a granny or a moomoo nowdays! i need something that suits my age! im 19!!! any suggestions?


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 15, 2006)

I just bought regular clothes in a larger size when I was pregnant. But Motherhood Maternity & Mimi Maternity has some cute stylish clothes nowadays. Walked past it while walking 'round the mall the other day.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Aug 15, 2006)

Liz Lange for target? 

Nordstroms has some cute stuff!


----------



## ette (Aug 15, 2006)

Pea in The Pod, or Mimi Maternity.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 15, 2006)

A pea in the pod or mimi maternity.. but they are soooo expensive!  However they did have a few cute things at Motherhood maternity.. but you have to dig and get creative.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 15, 2006)

haha i went to motherhood today and found an adorable dress for 9.99 marked down from like 50 bucks... then i went to ross and got 2 shirts for like $8 and some really cute clearance stuff at old navy. i didnt feel like digging though b/c the food court smelled so good that i hurried up so i could eat... but anywho i found some really cute websites last night with a lot of novelty shirts so i have those in mind. i think the one i liked was stellamaternity.com. AWESOME stuff!


----------

